# Julie Tran, California transhipper



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

You know, Julie is making like :redmad:, sometimes i just want to slap her face to wake her up, sorry for my language.
I have been waiting like a week now for an email from her. I'm getting some very gorgeous guppies from Thailand and wanted to know how much she will charge me for shipping fee for 5 pairs of guppie.
Either she is getting to many emails or she is totally ignoring me. 
Does anyone from here have experiences with her before ??


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Not personally but I've read a lot of stuff like this about her :/ She seems a little flaky.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh wow, 1 week and 4 days now, still no email reply from her. This is crazy. 
I will ask the seller to send it directly from him to me, he said i will just pay a little extra for shipping, i think i rather do that then counting on some lazy transhipper.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Good idea. I've heard she packages fish well but sort of drops off the face of the earth sometimes which is really stressful for the buyer!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

if you're buying from Thailand, i don't think he can send it straight to you. x: that's what trasnshippers are for. have you tried calling her? I know one of the more popular transshippers responds better to phone calls than e-mail.


----------



## bettarainbow (Apr 15, 2011)

Luimeril said:


> if you're buying from Thailand, i don't think he can send it straight to you. x: that's what trasnshippers are for. have you tried calling her? I know one of the more popular transshippers responds better to phone calls than e-mail.



Yes, some Thai sellers can ship fishes direct from them to your home, well not exactly the way i see. Last year, some friends and myself we ordered close to 50 pairs betta imbellis and that seller sent them to a company in NY then they shipped to us and it take about same days like if you were using a transhipper. 
But the differences i dont have to deal with them, the seller deal with the company. The seller will just tell all the info and when i will get them.
I know also a betta breeder who is from California and ship his fishes worldwide without the need of a transhipper.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm pretty sure legally you either have to have the license of a trans-shipper yourself or used the services of one.

I'm not sure on the process but i've hear'd it's pretty long and costy.


Are you sure you didn't just miss her email? Or she might be sick? Does she have a web page you can look on for updates(i know a few of the transshippers do to let people know when shipments come in and their policies and such)


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

that totally sucks !! .. julie's the one in san jose right ? .. i wish there was a trans-shipper in south cali .. then i would just go pick up my fishies !!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I had Julie ship me Merlin. I didn't hear from her until after the breeder was about ready to ship him and cc'ed her in on the email. Then she got back to me.


----------

